# Pink Orchid



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

I need to rant about something, so forgive my language!

Ok, last night I ordered a little pressie for my beautiful wifey... Not complicated...

12 Roses, teddy, card, choccys, bouquet of balloons and champers..was pretty pleased as she knew nothing about it  through inter flora btw!

I woke a 7.30, ( fitted plates to car, washed it, admired it, etc...it is valentines day after all!) waiting for her delivery...

Around 2.30 I noticed a swanky looking florist van outside, I asked 'the boss' to answer the door (which she never, as usual! :?) as I wanted to surprise her....you know what I'm saying fellas.....

I went outside and met the delivery guy and straight away noticed 1 balloon when I have already fucking paid for a load, don't get me wrong, it's not about the money whatsoever, it's the effect I was going for.....straight away I was right pissed....had a word with him, but he wasn't at fault as he was just delivering..fair enough..

Took the flowers etc to wifey, she was over the moon but she could see I was really fucked off....really spoilt the moment! CUNTS! ( I can't get that time back) :twisted:

Anyhow, had to explain to the Mrs what was wrong, which fucking spoilt it even more 

Spent the next best part of an hour constantly ringing, emailing the twats which made me worse :twisted:

Inter flora had an answer phone message telling me they were to busy to answer the phone but were ok to take the fucking money and orders!

BUT, that's not all! Motherfuckers! I noticed, wrong chocolates! I specially ordered a silky heart shaped box, they delivered some cheapy alternatives! Then (this really fucked me off the most) I ordered a nice bottle of champagne, what did I get? A fucking £8.72 bottle of sparkling wine!!!! No shit! By this time I was ready to murder! Fuckwits!

Really spoilt it for my wife and if someone upsets her then look out you fuckers....

Got on the blower to the actual florist, had a 'bit of a dig' not to bad as I know it's probably hectic for them, explained the situation etc, they promised me to sort it out...

The dumb bitch from the florist ( Pink Orchid, Cardigan ) just laughed when I explained the situation... Fucking bitch...if only I was face to face with her.... :lol:

Couple of hours later, knock, knock...a fella was at the door, the florist owner, fair play to the old twat, he apologised, gave me a huge bunch of balloons and as a great bonus a boxed bottle of Moët Chandon champagne from the year 2000! with a lovely booklet and certificate inside, he couldn't apologise enough so FairPlay to him but it didn't solve the fact that they fucking fucked up my fucking order in the first fucking place, you incompetent sluts!....

The champagne is now tucked away for my lottery win! :?

All sorted in the end...but what a bunch of cunts, something so simple! and as for customer service from inter flora....well, fuck me, not a dickie bird, you complete bunch of fucking shits! I understand its busy, therefore take on more staff or work more hours you cunts!

Lost a customer now! Fuck you all and thanks for ruining my wife's day you fucks!

But I can relax in knowing 'what comes around goes around....' Or vice versa...can't fucking remember! :lol:

Rant over...I feel better now!

Cheers guys and sorry for a long pointless post! :lol:


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

WTF is the word 'doohdah' doing in my post when I wanted to use 'c unts'...now that's pissed me off! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Andi.........first of you are the biggest cunt of all........no i said c u n t not doodah.

was it a how much money i have spent exercise? or was it to make the woman of your life feel like a princess as she should be treated? in reality would she notice the fact that it had one baloon and non heart chocs etc unless you pointed it out?
or if she is a genuine woman led by her heart and those hard to read emotions........be overjoyed that you had gone to the trouble to buy her flowers and make a statement of i love you so much babe.......

i am assuming the guy got caught out on quantity of orders and rather than let down they improvised maybe....HE CAME GOOD!!!! and if you hadn't told the wifey about the fuck up she would have had another suprise!!!!

jog on and stop being a doodah :roll: was it a good night? just asking lol


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Andi.........first of you are the biggest doodah of all........no i said c u n t not doodah.
> 
> was it a how much money i have spent exercise? or was it to make the woman of your life feel like a princess as she should be treated? in reality would she notice the fact that it had one baloon and non heart chocs etc unless you pointed it out?
> or if she is a genuine woman led by her heart and those hard to read emotions........be overjoyed that you had gone to the trouble to buy her flowers and make a statement of i love you so much babe.......
> ...


 :lol: cheers mate! Not as much as a c unt as you though....


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

We need a flamier flame room :lol: 

Glad you finally got a decent bottle and the balloons you ordered mate. Takes the piss that they couldn't do it the first time though!!


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

GPT TT said:


> We need a flamier flame room :lol:
> 
> Glad you finally got a decent bottle and the balloons you ordered mate. Takes the piss that they couldn't do it the first time though!!


  thanks matey, something so simple aye?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Andi.k said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > We need a flamier flame room :lol:
> ...


You'd think. Although probably there busiest day of the year, it's not a difficult job to get an order right. 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Andi.k said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Andi.........first of you are the biggest doodah of all........no i said c u n t not doodah.
> ...


ive been one all my life to knobs like you Andi..........didn't answer if a good night??


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah was thanks buddy :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

result!!!!, mine was bloody expensive and badly hungover at present m8ee lol


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> result!!!!, mine was bloody expensive and badly hungover at present m8ee lol


 :lol: glad you had a good un Gazzer


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank fuk Gaz lightened that up man , fk there s people in the world can't afford dinner tonite !!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Thank fuk Gaz lightened that up man , fk there s people in the world can't afford dinner tonite !!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


no not tonight m8..........am not getting dragged into those posts on Andi's thread.......so fuk off ya nob lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Charming as ever !!!! :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I arranged for my mrs flowers to be delivered to her work place2 dozen red roses from Interflora; imagine scene, all girls sitting in the office, knock on the door, huge bunch of roses for someone and it happens to be my missus  What did we get? A fucking box delivered by the postman, I mean what the fuck is that about!! She still loved em though but the relaity was nothing like I imagined it would be.  No more interf;ora for me.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

BrianR said:


> I arranged for my mrs flowers to be delivered to her work place2 dozen red roses from Interflora; imagine scene, all girls sitting in the office, knock on the door, huge bunch of roses for someone and it happens to be my missus  What did we get? A fucking box delivered by the postman, I mean what the fuck is that about!! She still loved em though but the relaity was nothing like I imagined it would be.  No more interf;ora for me.


Ummm, my thoughts exactly pal, they have lost a customer to!.....they responded to my complaint yesterday (after complaint lodged on the 14th) and they sent me £25.00 back, so it's worth complaining mate!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

youre doing it all wrong.my wife expects nothing and gets nothing.who the [email protected] invented valentines day anyway.flippin rip off and i aint being sucked in.my wife is over the moon when i tell her weve just saved another £50.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> youre doing it all wrong.my wife expects nothing and gets nothing.who the [email protected] invented valentines day anyway.flippin rip off and i aint being sucked in.my wife is over the moon when i tell her weve just saved another £50.


May be something in that when we have been together for about 20 years; but for now its great to be in love and splashin the cash on thr love of me lfe  xxx


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

fair comment brian.its personal choice and sounds like it makes you both happy.


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

Its the thought that counts and I thought Fuck It


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Ronsgonebiking said:


> Its the thought that counts and I thought Fuck It


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you old romantic you


----------

